# Falsche Anrufe vom "Bundesamt für Datenschutz"



## Heiko (17 Juni 2008)

In einer Pressemeldung warnt der Bundesbeauftragte für Datenschutz und Informationsfreiheit vor dem unseriösen Angebot eines "Bundesamtes für Datenschutz" (das überhaupt nicht existiert).

Zur Meldung bei computerbetrug.de...


----------



## Insider (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Anrufe vom "Bundesamt für Datenschutz"*

weitere Quelle



			
				dpp schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragte Peter Schaar warnt ... Der Bundesbeauftragte hat nun Strafantrag gestellt.



Demnach werden bereits an zentraler Stelle ein Ermittlungen durchgeführt. Da sich bundesweit die Beschwerden Ratsuchender auch bei anderen Polizeien und StAen häufen dürften, kann hier durchaus die Kontaktaufnahme mit den Behörden in NRW (Bürgerservice - Das e-Government-Portal der Polizei NRW) unter folgendem Link empfohlen werden: https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/sonstige.php


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Anrufe vom "Bundesamt für Datenschutz"*

Jetzt wird es Interessant! Denn wenn ein engerufener nicht gleich "ja"  zum vermeintlichen Vertrag und der damit einhergehenden Abbuchung am Telefon sagt, dann wird er dennoch mit den bei dem Callcenter verfügbaren Datensatz angemeldet. Er erhält eine Briefpost, in der ihm eine Mitgliedsnummer und ein Passwort mitgeteilt wird. Wenn dann auch noch die bei dem Callcenter bekannte Bankverbindung stimmt, wird dann auch umgehend der fällige (einmalige) Jahresbeitrag abgebucht.

Alles weitere steht in den AGB, www.bundesverband-verbraucherservice.de/html/agb.htm HIER. 





> [FONT=&quot]Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot]1. Geltungsbereich:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> Die nachstehenden Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen gelten für alle Leistungen an Mitglieder des Deutschen Bundesverbandes Verbraucherservice (DBV) in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland. [/FONT]
> ...


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Anrufe vom "Bundesamt für Datenschutz"*

Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung der wohl wichtigste Passus aus den AGB, nämlich der Verantwortliche in der Slowakei:



> [FONT=&quot]*7. Angaben zur Verantwortlichkeit:*
> Europaweit verbraucherrechtlich verantwortlich für den DBV ist die *Sicherheits- und Rechtsschutz – Organisation: Verbraucherservice S.R.O.* Im Handelsregister eingetragen unter der Identifikations-Nr 35 973 116 in Pressburg. Fall Nr. 38937/B. Geschäftsführung: ??  Pressburg, Mostoer Strasse 2, PLZ 81102[/FONT]


Der Pressetext auf deren Website gibt dann noch folgendes her:





> DBV Deutscher Bundesverband Verbraucherservice – Sektion Werbebelästigung
> Zentrale Berlin
> 
> Abteilungsleiter:
> ...


----------



## Franziska (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Anrufe vom "Bundesamt für Datenschutz"*

Nach demselben Muster aufgebaut.

"Der Deutsche Verband gegen Datenmissbrauch und Werbebelästigung" (DVDW.info)


----------



## Phänomenologe (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Anrufe vom "Bundesamt für Datenschutz"*



Reducal schrieb:


> > telefonisch unter 030 - 887 06 40 55, per Fax: 030 – 887 06 1200


Nicht, dass einer meint, dass die Nummern wirklich in Berlin sind. Physisch sind sie es, ja in einem bekannten Businesscenter am Kranzlereck ( Neues Kranzler Eck Straßen Berlin www.berlinbestplaces.com )aber taktisch geht [ging] es ganz wo anders hin!


----------



## Wembley (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Anrufe vom "Bundesamt für Datenschutz"*



> Handelsregistereintrag beim Amtsgericht Pressbaum: HRB 112746


Welches Amtsgericht Pressbaum?
Ich kenne nur ein Pressbaum und das liegt in Ö (Nähe Wien).


----------



## Franziska (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Anrufe vom "Bundesamt für Datenschutz"*

DVDW hat dieselbe Handelsregister-Nummer HRB 112746 in *Berlin*
Berliner Unternehmen - DVDW Gesellschaft gegen Datenmissbrauch und Werbebelästigung mbH, Berlin - HRB 112746 - Firmen in Berlin


----------



## Insider (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Anrufe vom "Bundesamt für Datenschutz"*

Hier stimmt anscheinend einiges an den Daten nicht! AG Press*baum* > Ortschaft Press*burg*? Pressburg ist irgendwo in Bratislava (evtl. ein Stadtteil) aber die Mostoer Strasse gibt es dort nach Googel auch nicht.

*Wichtig:* ... für weitere Recherchen suche ich die Daten des abbuchenden Kontos), welches für die angedrohten Lastschriften verwendet wurde*. (Kontaktaufnahme auch gern per PN!)

_*falls überhaupt irgendwo abgebucht worden ist!"_​


----------



## Franziska (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Anrufe vom "Bundesamt für Datenschutz"*



> 81102 Bratislava  -  ... Bratislava (oder auch Preßburg gennant)


...


> Carlton Savoy Building
> (EUROVEA International Trade Center)
> Mostova 2
> 81102 Bratislava


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Anrufe vom "Bundesamt für Datenschutz"*



Heiko schrieb:


> In einer Pressemeldung warnt der Bundesbeauftragte für Datenschutz und Informationsfreiheit vor dem unseriösen Angebot eines "Bundesamtes für Datenschutz" (das überhaupt nicht existiert).


Die Meldung
Bundesbeauftragter für den Datenschutz und die Informationsfreiheit Startseite Datenschutz

rauscht durch den virtuellen Blätterwald ( über 18000 Treffer für "Bundesamtes für Datenschutz"  )
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="Bundesamtes+für+Datenschutz"+&btnG=Suche&meta=

u.A dieses Forum und 
http://www.taz.de/1/politik/schwerpunkt-ueberwachung/artikel/1/betrueger-locken-mit-datenschutz/
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2008/kw25/s30308.html
http://www.jurablogs.com/de/bfdi-ueberprueft-missbrauchsvorwurf-gegen-die-deutsche-telekom
http://log.handakte.de/11408/bfdi-uberpruft-missbrauchsvorwurf-gegen-die-deutsche-telekom/


> Nachdem der Datenschutz in den letzten Jahren mit dem Argument eingeschränkt wurde, man wolle mehr Sicherheit schaffen, wird jetzt immer deutlicher, dass die maßlose Datenspeicherung selbst ein gravierendes Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt.



Ob  die "Erfinder" dieses Abzocktricks sich damit eine bequeme  Einnahmequelle geschaffen haben,
 ist noch zu bezweifeln. Das Aufsehen darüber ist beträchtlich und man hat vor allem einer  
Bundesbehörde auf die Füsse getreten


----------



## Franziska (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Anrufe vom "Bundesamt für Datenschutz"*

Irgendwie gibt es die wohl doch unter „Verbraucherservice s.r.o.“ 

Verbraucherzentrale Berlin e.V. - Pressemitteilungen-Ominöser "Verbraucherservice" belästigt Verbraucher
Verbraucherzentrale Berlin e.V. - Pressemitteilungen-"Verbraucherservice": Einstweilige Verfügung erwirkt
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=157901&postcount=1

und DVDW "Deutscher Verband gegen Datenmissbrauch und Werbebelästigung"
Verbraucherzentrale Berlin e.V. - Pressemitteilungen-DVDW GmbH zur Unterlassung lästiger Werbeanrufe verpflichtet


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Falsche Anrufe vom "Bundesamt für Datenschutz"*



Franziska schrieb:


> Irgendwie gibt es die wohl doch unter „Verbraucherservice s.r.o.“


Extract from the Companies Register the Slovak Republic
Vieden ist dabei so sehr Wien, wie Presburg Bratislavca, sogar eher noch mehr. Die Rudolfzellergasse ist aber nicht diue Gasse, die nach Rudolfszell führt, sondern exakt die nach Rudolf Zeller benannte Rudolf-Zeller-Gasse

SKLEGAL s.r.o.
Mostová 2
Bratislava 811 02 

Das ist der Sitz der SKLEGAL s.r.o., wahrscheinlich der Firmegründerservice, deswegen hieß die Firma ja auch skl 27.
Die verantwortlichen Firmengründer werden weitere Auskünfte selbstverständlich gerne zur Verfügung stellen, wenn sie müssen


----------



## webwatcher (8 August 2008)

*AW: Falsche Anrufe vom "Bundesamt für Datenschutz"*



Franziska schrieb:


> und DVDW "Deutscher Verband gegen Datenmissbrauch und Werbebelästigung"
> Verbraucherzentrale Berlin e.V. - Pressemitteilungen-DVDW GmbH zur Unterlassung lästiger Werbeanrufe verpflichtet



Sind wohl ungerührt weiter aktiv  
Verein zur Abwehr von unerwünschten Werbeanrufen??? - Antispam e.V.

[noparse]http://www.vgw-verein.de/page.php?2[/noparse]


> Deutscher Verein gegen Werbebelästigung e.V.
> Kurfürstendamm 71
> 10709 Berlin


----------

